# Finding a good bow



## cache19 (Jun 17, 2009)

This will be the first year I attempt the archery deer hunt seeing that I drew for the dedicated hunter program. I was involved in youth archery but have since put down the bow for other hobbies. I'm wanting to get back into it but I really don't know where to start. I don't need anything really high end as I'm just getting back into the sport but I also hate going to the big box stores and buying gear that is to put it bluntly, crap. What should I be looking at and where should I be going to look at bows that are reliable and shoot well at a reasonable cost, I live in Davis County currently? (I know this is a really broad request) Or does anyone knows of someone who is selling one? Thanks for your help, hunting season is knockin at the door and I'm getting the itch!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

KSL.com Classifieds.


----------



## spotnstalker (Jul 23, 2009)

Try some willows along the creek up Daniels Canyon.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have bought quite a few bows on Archerytalk.com

You may also want to give Lance @ Top of Utah Archery in Logan a call!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

AT and KSL are great places to buy used bows. look for something that is sweet. if you can find a good bow on Archery Talk then try finding one local and shoot it first. "let the bow pick you"


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

You're just now shopping for a bow to go deer hunting in 3 weeks. Is that correct? If so, I'm going to ask you to think long and hard about that.


----------



## cache19 (Jun 17, 2009)

Already thought about it, now just shopping. Being that I'm in the dedicated hunter program, purchasing a bow allows me to be out hunting earlier and enjoying the outdoors. I've got a spot set up, and if I don't get a good shot I'll pass and wait for muzzleloader season or rifle. thanks for the advice... :roll:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

As others mentioned KSL and Archery talk are good places as well as check out the local Pro shops for used bows or for some good packages on new bows.

I do have to agree with Finnegan, three weeks before the bowhunt is cutting it kind of close, to get a bow set up and broadheads shooting well. You mentioned in your first post that you have shot before so that will help you. Just make sure you know what your affective range is before you head out and try to keep your self with in that range. If that is only 30 yards then great keep all your shots under 30 yards.

Good Luck in your search and post up some pics when you find your bow.

Mark


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Right hand, left hand, both hands, compound, stick, what's your preference.


----------



## cache19 (Jun 17, 2009)

Right hand. I currently own a recurve but use it strictly for target shooting.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

MarkM said:


> If that is only 30 yards then great keep all your shots under 30 yards.
> 
> Good Luck in your search and post up some pics when you find your bow.


I'd say that'd be about maximum picking up a bow with three weeks to go because you're going to need to tune it for broadheads right away and unless all the stars just happen to align perfectly for you, then you're probably talking about even more loss of time just getting it set up right and shooting decently, let alone getting decent, repetitive, accuracy at longer ranges.

Funny that the common sense post by Finn gets one of these.... :roll: because I think he's right on. Too many folks take their responsibility to be effective with their weapon too lightly and thats how the rest of us get plagued by a bad rap and the word of mouth horror stories. If you were wanting to bowhunt this year, you should have started looking into this before summer even got here so you had plenty of time to get yourself ready. Not only do you owe it to yourself, you owe it to the critters you're going to be hunting. :|


----------



## cache19 (Jun 17, 2009)

gotta love the lecture about ethical hunting when all I ask for is a little information about bow quality... three weeks before the hunt or not, why not share a little advice for a newcomer vs. bitc* and moan. I joined this forum to get advice and share stories not to hear people talk about what my range 'should be,' that will be determined by my time and efforts spent practicing. If you don't have anything useful to say, why don't you get off your computer and work on your own acuracy :wink: For those interested I picked up a browning mirage yesterday and spent today setting it up, I'm pretty excited. I found it on KSL Classifieds, thanks for the heads up on that!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

cache19 said:


> gotta love the lecture about ethical hunting when all I ask for is a little information about bow quality... three weeks before the hunt or not, why not share a little advice for a newcomer vs. bitc* and moan. I joined this forum to get advice and share stories not to hear people talk about what my range 'should be,' that will be determined by my time and efforts spent practicing. If you don't have anything useful to say, why don't you get off your computer and work on your own acuracy :wink: For those interested I picked up a browning mirage yesterday and spent today setting it up, I'm pretty excited. I found it on KSL Classifieds, thanks for the heads up on that!


Easy there...no need to get your undies in a twist. You got the advice you wanted. If some of it is what you don't want to hear, well, that's the risk you run when you ask. But whether you want to hear it or not, the simple fact is that there's a process involved and that process takes time. Since you're obviously dead set on doing this, I'll be happy to meet you at the Lee Kay range any time you like and help you accelerate the process.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Good luck man... Shoot straight. It is addicting...


----------



## cache19 (Jun 17, 2009)

Finn - that'd be great, thanks for the offer.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Being in the dedicated hunter program does not give you the power to hunt whenever you seem fit, I would take Fin's advice and skip the archery hunt this year. Your 3 weeks is now hardly anything. Nobody is telling you to stay home and not enjoy the outdoors, but come on dude hunting with a bow your first year out, with only a few outings????? Even if you get that bow today you still may only shoot 5-6 times, I hope you don't learn the hard way but good luck anyways.
:?


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

If all of you would quit preaching to him, you would realize he is an experienced archer just getting a new bow.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry, I guess I got confused when he said it will be his first archery deer hunt. Drawing the dedicated hunter deal gives him the chance to hunt archery, I hope he shoots three weeks straight, day and night, then he will have a chance to make an ethical shot. They hand those permits to everyone, not just the pro's. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Stellarmike said:


> If all of you would quit preaching to him, you would realize he is an experienced archer just getting a new bow.


Misplaced my preacher's certificate.... and editing this due to excessive sarcasm, not needed to make the point. 8)


----------



## cache19 (Jun 17, 2009)

I took the bow into Sportsmans in Riverdale and the lead bow guy was super helpful in tunning it up and giving advice, we even shot a little in the back of the store. It's a couple years old and not as smooth as some of the new ones I shot but I'm starting to get the hang of it. It's been addicting so far and I'm sure my wallet and job will feel the effects of this new hobby shortly!


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Lol. My father in law is doing archery this fall, I'm planning on tagging along and maybe giving it a try next fall.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

cache19 said:


> I took the bow into Sportsmans in Riverdale and the lead bow guy was super helpful in tunning it up and giving advice, we even shot a little in the back of the store. It's a couple years old and not as smooth as some of the new ones I shot but I'm starting to get the hang of it. It's been addicting so far and I'm sure my wallet and job will feel the effects of this new hobby shortly!


Cool! So what's your effective range?


----------

